# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (May 22, 2008)

*


[align=center]TODAY ON RO*

[/align]

[align=center]Thursday, May 22, 2008

[/align]

[align=center]Gas prices are soaring, Indiana gets the 2012 Superbowl, and WowBB is still having trouble with the revolving door spitting some of us out or just not letting us in at all! Hang on cause the move is just around the corner! YAY!!! 
*
inkbouce:[/align]


[align=center]JadeIcing* and her pets could use some good thoughts sent their way! 
[/align]

[align=center]*
:group:[/align]


[align=center]Pipp*, another bunny, and partial blindnessâ¦ *Sas* had quite a day! 
[/align]

[align=center]:thud:
[/align]

[align=center]




The Gender Fairy strikes again!!! 




[/align]


[align=center]Last Fridayâs guest reporter, *Tundrakatiebean*, has offered to help out more! Look for her thread tomorrow! *Silvie* and I sure appreciate her wonderful help![/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]SURPRISE BABIES! 




[/align]


[align=center]*MYSTERY BUNNY, Oh MYSTERY BUNNY.........* [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## LadyBug (May 22, 2008)

bye everybody, we're going to Grandma's, i'll be back Monday. i don't know how i'll go so long with out y'all *sniff.....sniff......sniff..............ssssssssssnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*!!:cry4::cry4::cry4:

gotta scoot now! oh, and BTW, Jamie gets to come too(his second trip to g'ma's):bunnydance:! i have such a good mom/grandparentsink iris:!

BYE GUYS:rainbow:!!!!


----------



## cheryl (May 22, 2008)

Cya...Ladybug have fun

Ohh those petrol prices are just getting ridiculous!!! :X


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 22, 2008)

... I agree! Gas prices are definately cramping my style!!!:?

I was watching the news last night, and there was some big meeting with 6 reps of petroleum companies and they were asked to explain why they have seen a multi billion dollar increase in profit. Isn't the price we pay at the pumpreflective of the price of a drum of oil???.... guess not if they are raking in such a profit increase.....

Okay, I'm done ranting:rant:

As far as the mystery bun goes.... I'm clueless but I can tell you that whoever he or she is... she sure is ADOREABLE!!!! What a cute pic!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 22, 2008)

She's precious! 

And The gender fairy was playing games! it's still a boy!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 23, 2008)

My BF works at one of the Petroleum processing plants and appaently the cost to make the "drum/gallon" of gas is SO less significant than the cost that is put to you or I....:grumpy:

Taxes from our Government is 3/4 the price of the gallon that you put into your car; it actually costShell/BP?76/Mobile gas companiesabout$0.65 to make a gallon of gasoline.. 

He working for a Petroleum company you would think he gets free gas - but NO!!!! (he is a PetroleumEngineer),and he gets$50 bucks a month in Shell gas card - but they do not let him fill up his tank at work. Seriously something is wrong in the oil bizness of the US..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 23, 2008)

Yep - we ship ours out and ship other stuff in.... and we should be using more of our own!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 23, 2008)

That bunny is Chalk, of course! :biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (May 23, 2008)

Definitely Chalk! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 23, 2008)

WOOHOO!!!!! :yahoo:

Thank you for using my Baby Chalk as the Mystery Bunny, I'm so glad she was guessed lol! :biggrin2:I was worrying that people were gonna find it too hard after I saw she was here yesterday, given that I've not updated my blog in so long! Must do that...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 23, 2008)

Yes! you need to update 

I love that picture of her. WHen I was looking for one..... I saw that and cracked up at how she was standing!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 23, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Yes! you need to update
> 
> I love that picture of her. WHen I was looking for one..... I saw that and cracked up at how she was standing!


Lol! You can just about see Steve's hand in there supporting her I think, but apart from that she was _horizontal_ on his chest! Love my Chalk 

And yes, I will update this weekend!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, I always crop out the people or whatever I need to to make them a bit harder to recognize! LOL!


----------

